# Roll Call - Who's Going on the Hog Hunt



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

I was curious who all has replied to Woody confirming their participation in the hog hunt?

Lookin forward to meetin some of yall


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 11, 2005)

Just sent my confirmation to Woody.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 11, 2005)

Rich, are you going?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

YES   

Just need to get my liscense and plane ticket


----------



## Etter1 (Jan 11, 2005)

What does it cost?  When are the dates?  and finally where is it?  I sure would like to bring rich some grits and shoot the elmo with a few other woodyites.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 11, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> YES
> 
> Just need to get my liscense and plane ticket



I might have to take a trip that way!  How about details on the trip???  Might be able to get Bonehead mmmmm.....I mean Broadhead to go along.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Rich*

I'll be there..........but please leave the weather at your house


----------



## Carp (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom, If yall go give me a shout and we might make it a road trip.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Chuck,

It's warm up here now.  temps in the mid 30's.....great huntin weather.....as long as the rain stays  here.

It's the 26th and 27th of Feb.  contact Woody for details.  Not sure if any openings are left.  He posted bout this around thanksgiving.

Etter,  if ya make it....keep yer stinkin grits at home


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 11, 2005)

I confirmed last night. Looking forward to the hunt and fellowship.


----------



## Etter1 (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't think I could anyway.  How did your camp end up doing this season Rich?  Ours only killed 2 (6 pt and doe) out of about 9 people.  I know you didn't get to hunt but I figured your camp still got together.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Our camp is small bud.

Just me and my bud in archery, and another guy in gun season.

Denny got a BIG 9 point first day rifle season.

Ed saw 2 nice buck but didn't get it together.

so 50%

some nice buck were taken on the ridge we hunt


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Mike.....I'm really lookin forward to meetin ya


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll be there  

I'm picking up Rich


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> I'll be there
> 
> I'm picking up Rich








you'd better be there


----------



## Etter1 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'd at least let him sweat a little Jeff.  For somebody that doesn't fly much, Hartsfield can be a pretty intimidating place.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds good Carp!  Anybody know if there is room left for the hunt?


----------



## Al33 (Jan 11, 2005)

*I'm in*

Really looking forward to it again. Maybe this time I will see a pig, a live pig.  

If I don't, I'm gonna.....................no, wait......., no I won't!

Hey Richy boy, have you seen that movie, "Deliverance"?   

Al


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm in along with a few others, I hope...  

My brother now living in Indiana is coming down for the hunt and two members from my hunting club are set-up to attend as well.


Al, you reckon Rich knows those hog calls?....


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Al33 said:
			
		

> Hey Richy boy, have you seen that movie, "Deliverance"?
> 
> Al



 :speechles


----------



## zirc_99 (Jan 11, 2005)

*da list*

I'm in.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 11, 2005)

The wife and I are going to try to be there.  Doubt we'll hunt though.  From what I hear, there's lots of swamps.  Me and Swamps don't get along too well. 

I go tromping off into a swamp and y'all will be dragging ME out!  :

Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Rich.........is it true.........have you got a purdy mouth


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Chuk

thanks for noticin


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Rich.........sit with me , I'll save you a special spot


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 11, 2005)

is this hunt invite only or can you sign up still?


----------



## Kdog (Jan 11, 2005)

I want to say that it has been cut off.  You may want to check with Woodrow.  I plan to be there, and may have another joining me.   :   :  I doubt that he shows though.  Anyone planning to get a room?  Where is the nearest place to bunk up for a night or two so I can plan ahead.   : 

Randy, are we still working on this?

Kdog


----------



## Woody (Jan 11, 2005)

You're right Kevin.

I posted the invitation thread almost a month ago and we had to close it at 50 PM's. (That's all we can handle)  

Those fifty have till this saturday night midnight to let me know yes or no if they are definitly coming. (44 right now are coming.)

Here is the old thread. - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=7248


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Jeff Tells me we're bunkin at the holiday in...I have no choice since he's my ride  

Chuck....ummmmmmmmmm   no...but you can sit next to me


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 11, 2005)

There will be 4 of us staying at the Holiday Inn at Gordon Highway. Rich, Al, Shawn, and me. 

There is a Waffle House real close by


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Jeff,

do they sell waffles without grits


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jan 11, 2005)

Why are y'all stay-ing in town? My goodness get down there where you can hear them gators roaring.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 11, 2005)

*Gang from Cumming*

I know I'm bringing 4 with me and I think Biggabuck is bringing 2 with him. Man I wished it would hurry up and get here, smoked hog shore sounds good.Hope to see as many of you as possible in February at   Woodys.


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 11, 2005)

The Holiday Inn on Gordon Hwy is pretty nice plus Hooters on Washington Blvd. isn't to far away...  

IOW's it's in a central location...


----------



## broadhead (Jan 11, 2005)

> I might have to take a trip that way! How about details on the trip??? Might be able to get Bonehead mmmmm.....I mean Broadhead to go along.





> Sounds good Carp! Anybody know if there is room left for the hunt?


Even if we can't hunt, we can find out where Rich is staying...   (banjo music in the background)


----------



## beretta (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 12, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> Even if we can't hunt, we can find out where Rich is staying...   (banjo music in the background)




  

Milton....Jeff didn't mention a Hooters nearby....ya sure ya wanna hunt?  we could just eat wings all weekend


----------



## bdpost (Jan 12, 2005)

*hog hunt*

I'm planning on going, I've never been hog hunting. But I've got a few questions maybe some can help answer. I guess there is plenty of lodging around the area? Or do I need to sleep in the truck? Is it small arms only or can I use my .06? If I do happen to take a hog is there someone who can explain to me to how to clean it? As well as a place to clean one. After reading many post there seems to be lots of experts  
I dont have a 4 wheeler, are there areas where I can get close w/ a truck and then doing some walking/stalking?
It sounds like a lot of fun and I cant wait  
Thanks


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 12, 2005)

Me & old Navy buddy (Another PA yankee) will be there.  We are staying at the Days Inn at Deans Bridge Road. Look for a Red Dodge RAM and a yellow ATV on the  pickup bed...


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 12, 2005)

dbodkin said:
			
		

> Me & old Navy budddy (Another PA yankee) will be there.  ...



Glad to hear I won't be the only foreigner at the hunt


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh Rich... make sure you ALWAYS get iced tea    And no matter what soda y'all want just say Coke.    You can give me your grits... I've acclimated....


----------



## Jim McRae (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm coming up from South GA to meet some of you guys. I'm bringing my 11 yr old w/ me so y'all try and behave. Never been hog hunting, but I ain't skeered. BTW, can somebody pm me the phone # to the Holiday Inn that's close to Hooter's. My son, er, yea, yea, my son loves Hooters' hot wings.    
Seriously, the phone # would be greatly appreciated. And I'm looking forward to meeting some of y'all.


Jim M.


----------



## Woody (Jan 12, 2005)

Guys and Gals ---- If you want to hold off for a couple of more days for motel reservations.

I'm trying to get a discount for people attending.  -- This will be at the Day's Inn since it is the closest. 

Might not be much but any discount will help.

I'll know Monday.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 12, 2005)

dbodkin said:
			
		

> Oh Rich... make sure you ALWAYS get iced tea    And no matter what soda y'all want just say Coke.    You can give me your grits... I've acclimated....




If I just say Coke....how do they know what I want


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 12, 2005)

*I Plan on Going....*

I'm justing waiting on a couple of friends to decide if they want to go too before I confirm for me and my son. Since I already live in South Augusta near Tobacco Road & Hwy 25, I don't have far to travel. Me and my 18 yr old son will be going. This will be his first hog hunt and hopefully my first SUCCESSFUL hog hunt.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be there with my son "BYoung" for the Saturday Hunt.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Me and my not so young'un will be there Saturday.


----------



## river swamp rat (Jan 13, 2005)

I might be there Sat and Sunday.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 13, 2005)

Far as I know, the wife and I will be there, for Saturday.  My uncle wants to come, but after he hears about how many is supposed to be there, he may change his mind. 

He's not up on roaming the woods with "strangers", for safety reasons.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 13, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Far as I know, the wife and I will be there, for Saturday.  My uncle wants to come, but after he hears about how many is supposed to be there, he may change his mind.
> 
> He's not up on roaming the woods with "strangers", for safety reasons.




Is he afraid he'll shoot someone


----------



## Woody (Jan 13, 2005)

river swamp rat said:
			
		

> I might be there Sat and Sunday.




You better be there!!!!   ------- We got them Yankees comin down!! :speechles


----------



## southernclay (Jan 13, 2005)

Rich, If you order a Coke they will hear your accent and bring you a Pepsi  

Enjoy it everyone. I think I have to go to my brother,georgiaboy's, wedding.

Maybe both of us can go with y'all when a woman wouldn't be scorned.


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 16, 2005)

Woody 
Dont know what the Days Inn has to offer as a group But I made reservations already via AAA and got $50 a night for up to 4 in a room.


----------



## biggabuck (Jan 17, 2005)

im just waiting to hear from woody about the room but no matter where we stay me the little slayer and a buddy of mine will be there.


----------



## Woody (Jan 17, 2005)

biggabuck,

The Day's Inn Motel has agreed to give 10% discount to anyone staying there for the Hog Hunt. This will be 10% off their regular rates and you must tell them you are participating in the hunt to receive the discount.

There are other good Motels along Bobby Jones ByPass but I'm thinking this Day's Inn would be the closest. 

Day's Inn Motel
3320 Deans Bridge Road
Augusta, Ga. 30906
Tel -- 706-793-9600
Fax -- 706-798-3352

I'll try to get the other information emailed tonight.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 17, 2005)

I will be there Friday evening and plan to hunt Saturday and Sunday. I hope Woody got my confirmation?


----------



## whithunter (Jan 17, 2005)

I am looking forward to it.  It will be good to meet some fellow woody's members.  Woody, when will you be sending out directions, etc.?


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 17, 2005)

*10% Off*

Thanks Woody, Hope to see ya'll there. I would also like to Thank Woody and all involved with letting us all get to hunt on their property.    Craig


----------



## Woody (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks guys ---- Aaron -- you have mail.


----------



## whithunter (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Woody


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 19, 2005)

*Woody*

You da man


----------



## biggabuck (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks woody you helped us poor men again.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 2, 2005)

*Is it*

not time to go yet???


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 3, 2005)

Well dang'it!   We can't make it after all.  Jake has Baseball all day.


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll be there.  Hope to have the new VTEC running by then.


----------



## river swamp rat (Feb 3, 2005)

Hate to hear you can't make it Tim. I got some tie up for you and Jake. I guess I'll have to take someone else in there now.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 3, 2005)

We hope to be there.. Doubt me and the wife will hunt, but my uncle and friend will.

I'm going to give y'all first chance at'em and then I'm going to show ya how it's done in July.


----------



## CRANEMAN (Feb 5, 2005)

WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO IT ONE MORE TIME. THIS WILL BE MY SON
KENNY'S FIRST HOG HUNT. HE CAN'T WAIT


----------

